# -->I Need Help Template<--



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

In order to provide an accurate answer to your question, please use the following template when asking for help.

1. Tank water volume:
2. Tank lighting (type, watts per gallong, etc.):
3. Tank filtration:
4. Tank substrate:
5. Plants:
6. Fish:
7. Test kits used (brand and type):
8. Fertilization regimen (include products used):
9. Do you CO2?
10. Water change routine:
11. How long has the tank been set up?
12. Describe your question or problem in detail:

Thanks!


----------

